

Patternify | CSS Pattern Generator - jaredbrown
http://talentopoly.com/posts/942-patternify_css_pattern_generator

======
personalcompute
Why not the direct link to <http://www.patternify.com/>? I realize you are a
part of talentopoly.com (if not the sole founder), but it adds utterly nothing
to the content.

Meta discussion aside, I think the base64 export is a really cool feature in a
webapp that otherwise is simply MS Paint.

~~~
jaredbrown
Yea the Base 64 export is what caught my attention.

